# Welcher "20" Rahmen is der Beste!?



## hooliemoolie (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin ..Also wollte mir ein neuen Rahmen Holen und DRUCHPFORSTE..schon seit Wochen die Seiten ....Im Moment fahre ich noch den alten XTP 05 oda 06..

Und da ich mich erst seit ca en halben Jahr erst mit Trial Beschäftige und
und noch nich ganz so gut mit den Herstellern auskenne.. 
wollte ich mal Horchen was die Spezis so ..zu sage haben ..

Also meine Nähere Auswahl war ..


Rahmen 20" GU ´07
Rahmen 20" Echo Lite ´07


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (6. Oktober 2007)

ich würde den 05er fahren bis er berstet- und dann kannst Du Dir nen 08er oder 09er holen, je nachdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (6. Oktober 2007)

moin ..jo des habe ich ja auch vor aber ...weiss net ob ich umbedingt 999 euro fürn neuen XTP oder Hydroxx ausgeben will daher auch  meine frage ..Welcher der beste is ...aber hätte wohl rein schreiben sollen:
     Preisleistungsverhältnis - Beste is ....
Weil mal erhlich 1000 fürn Rahmen ...
Das schon heftig...


----------



## misanthropia (6. Oktober 2007)

monty 221 oder auf irgendeiner seite habe ich nen zhi fÃ¼r auch 180â¬ gesehen. ich dneke damit macht man nichts falsch. Den Besten 20" rahmen gibts nicht, jeder hat andere Schwerpunkte. Die einen schwÃ¶ren auf Titan und die anderen auf nen langen radstand. Dann kann es genauso sein dass du dir auf empfehlung von 99% der Fahrer einen 800â¬ rahmen kaufst und damit trotzdem nicht zurecht kommst.
So fragen sind echt schwer zu beantworten. 
Aber mit meinen oben genannten Rahmen machst du echt nichts falsch, man kann damit gut fahren und sie sind gÃ¼nstig und meiner Meinung nach ist bei Monty die Ausfallquote recht gering, aber auch hier muss das wieder eingegrenzt werden in abhÃ¤ngigkeit von deinem Fahrstil. 
Wird wahrscheinlich eine endlos diskussion mit Beleidigungen wieder bei rumkommen aber kein ergebnis


----------



## hooliemoolie (6. Oktober 2007)

Jo ZHI hab ich auch schon dran gedacht ...weist du vieleicht noch wo du das Gert für 180 gesehen hast ...

denke auch das die Rahmen wahl von meine Fahrstil abhängt ..
 Deshalb will ich mir ja auch en paar tips geben lassen ...

Also alle Sachen auf dem HR ..perfekt.. nur Sidehops..da zieh ich die kiste voll nach hinten ...(wenn ich vorne an einer tischtennisplatte hochziehe und dann Jump lande ich in der mitte ..des nich gut..) 
liegt des vieleicht an dem Long Rahmen...oder an ?


----------



## hooliemoolie (6. Oktober 2007)

Gerät


----------



## misanthropia (6. Oktober 2007)

was ist denn die Mitte? meinst du auf dem unterbodenschutz? 
trittst du rein beim springen?


----------



## hooliemoolie (6. Oktober 2007)

ne wenn ich gerade vor der kante stehe der platte ..bzw seitlich und vorne anfange lande ich sau weit hinten 40 cm mind..
aber rein treten ne ne...noch nich getestet....


----------



## misanthropia (6. Oktober 2007)

das zurückspringen liegt daran dass du beim springen nur reisst und nicht nen pedalkick machst


----------



## hooliemoolie (11. Oktober 2007)

..moin ..wololte nochmal ne Anfrage starten weil mein Rahmen die ersten Risse zeigt..

Was is nu der beste Rahmen eurer Meinung ..Der vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis am bestens ist ...


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (11. Oktober 2007)

schenkst du mir dann deinen alten wenn er "durch" ist?

die zhi-teile gibtÂ´s bei trialparts.lv ,musst du aber schon bald bestellen wenn er dieses Jahr noch ankommen soll  Bei 180â¬ wird es das beste preisleistungsverhÃ¤ltnis sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (11. Oktober 2007)

mein heiss geliebten XTP..ne lass mal ..vieleicht lasse ich den nochma fit mache oder ...dient als wanddeko.....aber so lange snd die lieferzeiten ..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> ..moin ..wololte nochmal ne Anfrage starten weil mein Rahmen die ersten Risse zeigt..
> 
> Was is nu der beste Rahmen eurer Meinung ..Der vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis am bestens ist ...



Ik fahr ja im Moment den kurzen 20" Czarrahmen und kann mich eigentlich net beklagen aber die ZHI Rahmen sind natürlich auch sehr schick


----------



## hooliemoolie (11. Oktober 2007)

Taugen die Echo Lite 07 ..was ..bei jan sind die ja mit 250 auch noch im normal bereich..

Da ich mehr oder weniger gerade erst mit reinem Trial  anfange sollte der Rahmen mir anfängliche fahrfehler verzeihen ...und auch was aushalten...
wie oft schrottet ihr eigentlich son GERÄT!? im Jahr ,Monat ..?


----------



## jockie (12. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Taugen die Echo Lite 07 ..was ..bei jan sind die ja mit 250 auch noch im normal bereich..
> 
> Da ich mehr oder weniger gerade erst mit reinem Trial  anfange sollte der Rahmen mir anfängliche fahrfehler verzeihen ...und auch was aushalten...
> wie oft schrottet ihr eigentlich son GERÄT!? im Jahr ,Monat ..?



Das darfst du _MSC-Trialer_ nicht fragen...der ist da nicht normal bzw. vom Pech verfolgt 

Ich habe noch 'nen günstigen Monty Pro-Rahmen von 2006 über. Der verzeiht auf jeden Fall einige Fahrfehler und anfängliche Übungen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Oktober 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Das darfst du _MSC-Trialer_ nicht fragen...der ist da nicht normal bzw. vom Pech verfolgt
> 
> Ich habe noch gÃ¼nstig 'nen Monty Pro-Rahmen von 2006. Der verzeiht auf jeden Fall einige Fahrfehler



Jo da hat der gute Jocki recht. Wobei man sagen muss das bei mir die Echo und Co. Rahmen die einzigen waren die gehalten haben. Der Jocki hat ja selbst einen von mir gekauft  

Und zu deiner Frage. Wenn du wirklich so gut wie jeden Tag trainieren gehst und auch dazu WettkÃ¤mpfe und Natur fÃ¤hrst wird der Rahmen nun halt mal nicht ewig halten. Die Sponsorfahrer haben deswegen ja auch immer 2 Bikes also eins fÃ¼rs Training und eins fÃ¼rn Wettkampf und nach einem halben oder  Jahr werden die Teile entsorgt bzw. verkauft. Nun musst du dir vorstellen du hast nur ein Rad was alles mitmachen muss, da wÃ¼rde ich meinen ist es ein guter Rahmen wenn er 1 Jahr problemlos Ã¼bersteht. Schade find ich halt bloÃ das die StabilitÃ¤t von den groÃen Herstellern wie Koxx und Monty immer schÃ¶n untern Tisch gekehrt wird. Die Sponsorfahrer sagen meistens "Ja das Zeug hÃ¤lt" was auch verstÃ¤ndlich ist und dann sieht man beim Wettkampf das Teil brechen. Danach wird das Zeug schnell ausgetauscht damit es keiner sieht und du als Normalo kaufst dir dann so ne teure BlechbÃ¼chse fÃ¼r nen 1000er,  die gerade mal ein halbes Jahr hÃ¤lt und es gibt keine Garantie mehr.

Ich wÃ¼rde selber fÃ¼r einen Rahmen nie mehr als 400â¬ ausgeben weils einfach keinen Sinn macht  Es eh alles viel zu teuer geworden und Koxx treibt es auf die Spitze.


----------



## luckygambler (12. Oktober 2007)

es mus sja auch cniht das neuste modell sein. sobald die 08er raus sind werden die alten doch günstiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (12. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> es mus sja auch cniht das neuste modell sein. sobald die 08er raus sind werden die alten doch günstiger!



Weiss den einer ob Echo en 08 lite model geplant hat ..


----------



## hooliemoolie (12. Oktober 2007)

@MSC-Trialer

jopp Danke hört sich ganz plausibel an ...würde mir auch kein koxx rahmen für 1000 holen ...des einfach zu krass


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Weiss den einer ob Echo en 08 lite model geplant hat ..



Die neuen Echorahmen und Co. kommen eh immer im Laufe eines Jahres raus also nie alle neuen Modelle auf einmal. Soweit ich weiss ist das Echo Lite schon mal überarbeitet wurden und das neue Modell was Jan hat gibt es glaube
auch erst seit 2 Monaten oder so. Also kauf dir den Rahmen und geh fahren statt dir weiter darüber Gedanken zu machen


----------



## hooliemoolie (12. Oktober 2007)

. Also kauf dir den Rahmen und geh fahren statt dir weiter darüber Gedanken zu machen [/QUOTE]

Word !!

Ne des mache ich auch !!  THX


----------



## Schevron (13. Oktober 2007)

btw. die sponsorenfahrer haben 2 räder, ja, aber eins davon ist ersatz für den fall das auf dem wettkampf oder im training was bricht. net eins zum trainieren und eins fürn wettkampf.

Soweit ich weiß sind sie sogar angehalten das reserverad nicht zu verwenden wenn es nicht nötig ist.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Oktober 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> btw. die sponsorenfahrer haben 2 räder, ja, aber eins davon ist ersatz für den fall das auf dem wettkampf oder im training was bricht. net eins zum trainieren und eins fürn wettkampf.




Hmm sorry..... dann wird der Hösel bestimmt Schei$$e erzählt haben.


----------



## el pajaro (16. Oktober 2007)

Also: wenn du keine 1000 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Hydroxx ausgeben willst, wÃ¼rd ich dir auch empfehlen ein Monty zu fahren. Die sind ein ein kompromiss zwischen Hydroxx und XTP 07, und dazu noch gÃ¼nstiger


----------



## Trialside (16. Oktober 2007)

Ãhm... das Hydroxx kostet nur 700â¬. FÃ¼r das XTP musst du nen 1000er lÃ¶hnen...


----------



## hooliemoolie (16. Oktober 2007)

Trialside schrieb:


> Ähm... das Hydroxx kostet nur 700. Für das XTP musst du nen 1000er löhnen...


..

ich fahre en Xtp und würde mir kein so teueren Rahmen mehr holen ..und Monty naja ..is auch nich so mein ding!


----------



## Trialside (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre auch einen (2006er) XTP-Rahmen. Hab ihn gebraucht gekauft und er hat nur ein Drittel vom EK gekostet. Ganz ehrlich: für 1000 Kohlen kannst du dir fast ein ganzes Bike mit relativ guten Komponenten zusammenschustern.

Ansonsten würd ich halt auch Echo empfehlen oder halt nen ZHI-Rahmen. Musst halt schauen, welche Ansprüche du an die Geo stellst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

